# 288mm on a mk1 help



## uk81gti (May 25, 2005)

are they any brake gurus out there that can help me with my problem
i have acquired these 288mm brembo discs on mk1 hubs but as you can see in the pic the calipers are way too small as they are from a mk2 scirocco (vwII) i have searched and searched but i can't find where the 288 4 lug rotors have come from








and of course i want to use them but i would also like better calipers that utilise the rest if the rotor.
any help will be greatfully received.


----------



## uk81gti (May 25, 2005)

*Re: 288mm on a mk1 help (uk81gti)*


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: 288mm on a mk1 help (uk81gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uk81gti* »_are they any brake gurus out there that can help me with my problem
i have acquired these 288mm brembo discs on mk1 hubs but as you can see in the pic the calipers are way too small as they are from a mk2 scirocco (vwII) i have searched and searched but i can't find where the 288 4 lug rotors have come from








and of course i want to use them but i would also like better calipers that utilise the rest if the rotor.
any help will be greatfully received.


no car that came stateside got the 288's in 4 lug. the corrado g-60s are the only car that came with 4 lug 280mm discs in the us. I know there are a couple of companies that make adapters that allow you to utilize the corrado g-60 280mm caliper/carrier/rotor on mk1 style hub


----------



## uk81gti (May 25, 2005)

*Re: 288mm on a mk1 help (psykokid)*

cheers for the reply bud, i am pretty sure no 288 4 lug came to these shores either, so it begs the question where did they come from?anybody?


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: 288mm on a mk1 help (uk81gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uk81gti* »_cheers for the reply bud, i am pretty sure no 288 4 lug came to these shores either, so it begs the question where did they come from?anybody?

if you have a vw part number off of one of the discs i can find out


----------



## uk81gti (May 25, 2005)

*Re: 288mm on a mk1 help (psykokid)*

cheers for the offer but i don't think there is one.


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: 288mm on a mk1 help (uk81gti)*

More than likely, if they are VW rotors, they came from a Seat Leon, Ibiza, etc... These cars were 4x100 up thru 2000'ish and had larger brake options. 
-Raffi


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: 288mm on a mk1 help (EUROROC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EUROROC* »_More than likely, if they are VW rotors, they came from a Seat Leon, Ibiza, etc... These cars were 4x100 up thru 2000'ish and had larger brake options. 
-Raffi

yup, i found some that came on a seat ibiza
- 1J0 615 301 R - 288x25 - 4x100 - PR-1LN
- 1J0 615 301 S - 288x25 - 4x100 - PR-1ZH
dont know what the PR bit at the end is for.. maybe different trimline etc?


----------



## Byron N. (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: 288mm on a mk1 help (psykokid)*

If those slots are cut all the way to the edge of the rotor you may want to think about a new set of rotors. From what I've read cutting slots all the way to the edge weakens the rotor and causes a stress riser which can lead to failure. Most well known manufactures will stop the slot short of the both edges for this reason. Just passing on some info, not trying to be all high and mighty.


----------



## heizervr6 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: 288mm on a mk1 help (psykokid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psykokid* »_
yup, i found some that came on a seat ibiza
- 1J0 615 301 R - 288x25 - 4x100 - PR-1LN
- 1J0 615 301 S - 288x25 - 4x100 - PR-1ZH
dont know what the PR bit at the end is for.. maybe different trimline etc?

Where did you get these PN's from? When we look them up they come back as being 5X100. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## heizervr6 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: 288mm on a mk1 help (heizervr6)*

Nevermind. I found the correct PN's. 6KL615301.
Edit the above PN is for 305mm X 25mm and not 288's. This actual PN is still very elusive.


_Modified by heizervr6 at 8:22 AM 4-13-2006_


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Eurospecsport has 288mm 4x100 rotors. Might want to check them out.


----------



## heizervr6 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

Yeah, thanks. I noticed that a few places have them in that size but I was trying to track down some OEM parts that I now know do not seem to exist.


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: 288mm on a mk1 help (uk81gti)*

Just because you got the discs on MK1 hubs doesn’t mean they are a VAG part actually it is impossible that they are because the 
biggest 4 lug discs that came in VAG group cars is 280mm this dos not include the 305 discs that came with the Brembo upgrades on the Ibiza Cupra R
They belong to any other manufacture that uses 4 log and 288mm


----------

